# Pressing on Jeans



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you Press plastisol transfers onto jeans?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I've heard of people DTG'ing on jeans before, by that token screen printers can probably use water based inks as well. 

I would not trust plastisol to bind properly to the jeans, and would suspect it to flake off real easily, but haven't done it myself.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

There is an old post where someone has transferred Plastisol Transfers to jeans .

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t64834.html

From the photo not all of the image has transferred . The biggest hurdle I would think would be uneven pressure on the transfer because of zips pockets etc . If you are going to give it a go pad out the jeans before pressing to allow it to even out or pick a part of the jeans that does not interfere with the top part of the press , further down the leg should work . Even though it has not transferred fully in this case I like what he is trying to do .


----------

